# Official Mavs @ Bulls. December 13 7:30pm CSN-Chicago NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I can't believe no one started a thread already. Game is 3 hrs away. 

Mavs are about as good on the road as they are at home. 

Do the Bulls continue to impress?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (10-6) vs Chicago Bulls (4-14)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

This game scares me as a Mavs fan. This is a game the Mavs should win but who would have predicted the Bulls to blow out the Timberwolves?

I am looking forward to watching some of the young Bull players. I just hope I don't end up watching them upset the Mavs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Our guys need to take this game very importantly. We are only 3.5 games out of the playoffs. 3.5 games !!! We might just get our wish this year. Game by Game until the games add up to lots of wins. We have a realistic shot at the 2nd place in our division. We are right behind the Bucks, and the Pacers and Pistons are self destructing. Caveleirs should take it no problem, unless we continue to play at a high level. To much kool-aid I know, but who wouldn't be excited as a Bull's fan after these performances.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

key match ups are....
is tyson able to lock up or slow down dirks offense ?
i think he is able to get him under 20pts, and luol defending finley

bulls must have the eyes open...dallas has lots of scoring power

i thing stack is flying under the radar...he'll be the highscorer, after all he holds the record for the most points scored at united center

boxscore 

hinrich 16/5/8
chandler 13/17
deng 10
gordon 18
curry 17/10

dirk 18/9
finley 20
stack 27


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I think we lose by 10+ unless Ben goes off again. Dallas is simply too good. I know we thought the same about Minnesota, but Dalllas really is just too good. They're not going to let us go up by 10 in the first quarter.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

bump


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Diggler goes off for 30+/10+. I hope Kirk guards Howard because he abused him in college.

Deng high scorer.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Curry tearing up the MAVS.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Damn. 

I can't watch this, but I really wish someone were doing a play by play...


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Curry is on fire 10 pts first quarter, however missed two FT's


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Whoa, that was the best pass I've EVER seen Curry make. That's a shame that Duhon couldn't finish for him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with a pretty move dribbling around Bradley.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

my god...the bulls are winning behind eddy and luol...gordon hasn't even been in yet, has he? 

go bulls!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Deng has it on automatic


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng starting to knock down some jumpers. I could do pbp but it would be intermittent. I have to cook.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

If we can stop Dirk from completely destroying us, we stand a chance. Not too sure who's going to do that though. Tyson's not technically sound enough as a defender to stop Dirk, and we all know the problems we'd have if AD is guarding him.

I actually think our best bets will be either Luol or Andres. Both would be able to hang with him inside and out. I think (hope) that Luol could use his length to disrupt Dirk's offensive flow, and force him to take a lot of tough shots. And at the very least maybe Nocioni could annoy Dirk just enough to make him miss a few more shots than usual. It's our best shot.

Whether we win or not, I really hope this team can come out and play good basketball for four quarters. That'll be the most important thing. We have to be able to put consecutive good games together. 

I think we'll play hard, but probably fall short.

Dallas 113
Chicago 105

Ben Gordon the high scorer again with 22 points.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Gordon in, lets see if he can continue having the hot hand


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hope gordon will start from where he stopped


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson slips after dribbling. This guy can't dribble. 

Dore called Gordon, Deng.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Gordon had a nice pass to Chandler but he fell, a couple of plays later Gordon nearly made a 3 point shot, it went in and came back out, His shot still looks good.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Gordon had a nice pass to Chandler but he fell, a couple of plays later Gordon nearly made a 3 point shot, it went in and came back out, His shot still looks good.


That shot was halfway down


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> That shot was halfway down


Bizkit and others, this is what worries me about a Hinrich/Gordon backcourt. They are going to post up Hinrich and/or Gordon everytime. And they can do it. This is why I think the backcourt wont work fulltime, long term


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni hacked Dirk pretty good.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noce playing like a crazy man again...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben with a left hand MISS Tyson with the putback GOOD

23-20 22.4 secs left in the 2nd.

Kirk shoots a three before the 24 second shotclock. MISS. Nocioni boards but gets fouled. Will inbound.

Dampier on a cut to the basket. BLOCKED by Dampier

23-20 end of 2nd


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Bizkit and others, this is what worries me about a Hinrich/Gordon backcourt. They are going to post up Hinrich and/or Gordon everytime. And they can do it. This is why I think the backcourt wont work fulltime, long term


I dont think anyone has scored on Gordon yet, Finley tried to post up Gordon but missed. Chandler is driving me nuts, hes fumbled a couple of good passes, and Noch is looking out of controll.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon must start making some shots to get his rythm going...
We are making some stops on d....
Thats nice


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think anyone has scored on Gordon yet, Finley tried to post up Gordon but missed. Chandler is driving me nuts, hes fumbled a couple of good passes, and Noch is looking out of controll.


But its a glaring mismatch that leads to having to double, leaving open shooters, or their big men open for offensive boards. Thats my point


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

how long is curry going to sit, he was doing good.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

If you think gordon and hinrich are small, what about duhon and gordon


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirk drives, gets fouled by Duhon. will shoot two. splits FT's

Duhon brings it up. To Gordon, drives. to chandler, to Nocioni, back to Gordon, drives, dish to Nocioni. jumper. GOOD

Dampier with an easy bucket

traveling violation on Duhon

Devin brings it up. to Nowitzki up high. downlow to Finley. to Howard. For three. MISS

Duhon dribbles. pass to Nocioni. DRIVES Shoots GOOD

Daniels posts up. shot GOOD. and 1. foul called on Gordon

FT. MISS rebound Dirk. turnaround J. MISS. OOB on Chicago.

Dampier spins shoots GOOD.

29-27 Dallas


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> If you think gordon and hinrich are small, what about duhon and gordon


The comment sounds like a dig on Gordon, which isnt my intention. Its meant to say that unless you have a big guard to defend it, they will go to it and exploit it. That applies to hinrich and duhon as much as it does to Ben. 

Not to nitpick, but where is Deng?


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think the bottom line is that they are small and some teams will be able to exploit that.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey everybody, Nocioni fed Gordon on a fast break


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon drives alleyoop pass. caught by Tyson. Tyson stops dribbles shoots good and 1.

Tyson makes good. 30-29 Bulls

Armstrong loses.

Nocioni drives on a 3 on 1 break. OMG he passed!!!!! to Gordon for the tough layup

Armstrong jumper MISS. Tyson snatches the board while inadvertantly knocks AD on the ground.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

It's weird. Noce looked bad his first couple of minutes. He still looks out of control to me, but the shots are falling, his passing ends up working out, etc. It looks bad, but the results are good so far.

I'd like to see more Deng and Curry right now, though we're holding our lead so I suppose I shouldn't complain about personnel.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are still making the sames silys mistakes...


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, how come Curry isn't in the game now?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> But its a glaring mismatch that leads to having to double, leaving open shooters, or their big men open for offensive boards. Thats my point


Yeah i saw how he got pushed on a post up wich lead to a score, He made a nifty shot from a pass from Noci. Gordon has had some very good looks and hasnt scored on them yet, Noci just tossed up a couple of crazy shots and scored so go figure. Hopefully Ben will find his shot soon.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Duhon drives alleyoop pass. caught by Tyson. Tyson stops dribbles shoots good and 1.
> 
> Tyson makes good. 30-29 Bulls
> ...


that was a tough finish by Gordon


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Duhon has six assist already.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah i saw how he got pushed on a post up wich lead to a score, He made a nifty shot from a pass from Noci. Gordon has had some very good looks and hasnt scored on them yet, Noci just tossed up a couple of crazy shots and scored so go figure. Hopefully Ben will find his shot soon.


he will, he is one of those rare players that you just tell to keep shooting it because when he knocks down 2 or 3, he could get it going


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring curry back , and sploit the post game...lets put dampier in foul trouble.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy back. Hopefully he's still agressive.
Dampier sits with three fouls.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Gordon has that little pullup off the dribble shot down to a science


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BS tech called on curry, BS CALL!.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Turnovers just slow down your momentum, Duhon with 7 dishes and noce is 4-4 off the bench.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was the best T, I have ever witnessed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon drew the offensive foul.

Duhon to Eddy. off his foot. Gordon recovered.

Gordon baseline jumper GOOD.

uh-oh trouble a brewing. 

Eddy called for a t after Chandler got called for a whistle on a grab by Tyson. Eddy was going for all ball there.

Alan Henderson gets called for the offensive foul.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> BS tech called on curry, BS CALL!.


what happenned?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

That tech by Eddy was beautiful. I never thought he had it in him.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson fouls Dirk on a little spin move. Dirk doesn't stop at the whistle and goes up for the shot. Eddy blocks it HARD and gets sort of hard body contact with him. Tech on Curry. BS. However, hopefully this fires Eddy up. Stupid call. If Dirk's going to try to finish after that whistle, then let Eddy go after him. 

Deng back in for Noce.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wouldn't hurt if Kirk made a shot one of these days.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

(7:47) [DAL] Dampier Substitution replaced by Henderson 
(7:47) [CHI] Davis Substitution replaced by Curry 


Coincidence?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

why is that the Bulls play good teams tough but poor teams like whimps? Is it because good teams underestimate us, or is it because the club isnt properly pumped to play the lesser teams?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Wouldn't hurt if Kirk made a shot one of these days.


Yeah, he's definitely cold so far. I think our most effective guys right now are BG, Luol, Noce, Tyson, and Eddy.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Wouldn't hurt if Kirk made a shot one of these days.


He's seriously killing my fantasy team with the poor fg%.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Bulls need to get KH and Ben going.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

OT: LeBron with 21 points (10-12 FG) and 5 steals at halftime against Memphis.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chandler making his presence on the boards...still we need to make some three poin shoot in the game. Bring deng now skiles!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> why is that the Bulls play good teams tough but poor teams like whimps? Is it because good teams underestimate us, or is it because the club isnt properly pumped to play the lesser teams?


I don't know specifically, but I'd put it under the umbrella of "mental weakness." It's becoming more and more clear that it's not the talent end of things that's the problem.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

LeBron is a pretty decent fantasy player, I suppose.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Finley posts up. Gordon good D. Finley turnaround jumper. GOOD. nothing but net.

Bulls turnover

Dirk drives, fadeaway jumper. foul on Tyson after 5 secs the shot was released. SO LATE!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> LeBron is a pretty decent fantasy player, I suppose.


Yeah, he's on my team, too.  Second round.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

WHOA!?!?! What was that foul on Tyson? Jesus, Dirk is getting the star treatment tonight. What crap.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirk missing some FT's

Eddy shoots the baby hook MISS. Eddy draws the foul from Alan. Eddy will shoot two


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This has already been commented on, but that T belongs in Eddy's career highlights right next to the Brendan Haywood nut punch.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Dirk is a great player. But has there ever been a player who is more like another then Dirk is to Tom Chambers?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Turnovers are KILLING the bulls right now.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Dirk is a great player. But has there ever been a player who is more like another then Dirk is to Tom Chambers?


Nobody's really seen him play, old man!  





...well I haven't anyways.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Man. Dirk draws tons of fouls. He's flopping a little bit too. can't these refs sniff good d? Dirk leaned in with his shoulder on Kirk.

Dirk makes his FT's.

Duhon in for Kirk.

Foul on Armstrong

Finley steals from Curry. 

Finley BLOCKED by Curry

Armstrong makes the 24 sec buzzer shot.

Deng misses a jumper.

Timeout Dallas


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

heirich an gordon seem like they are little bit slow...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> heirich an gordon seem like they are little bit slow...


Second half should belong to Gordon.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chambers wasn't as big and was a better run-jump athlete than Dirk.

I think somebody on our team needs to wear Rambis glasses.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Chambers wasn't as big and was a better run-jump athlete than Dirk.
> 
> I think somebody on our team needs to wear Rambis glasses.


I vote Tyson.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> This has already been commented on, but that T belongs in Eddy's career highlights right next to the Brendan Haywood nut punch.


That T was alot more manly than the below the belt punch.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Chambers wasn't as big and was a better run-jump athlete than Dirk.
> 
> I think somebody on our team needs to wear Rambis glasses.


Even though it seems more appropriate for a big, I could see Pike in those.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bullcrap call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow.. star treatment or what?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

****IN REFS ARE BULL****!!!

And Mark Cuban complains about the refs? BS!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon gets the ball. long three pointer MISS

Finley misses the jumper.

Deng in the lane MISSES. Alan Henderson boards

to Howard jumper. NO.

Dirk over the back rebound (No call) Foul on AD for touching Dirk.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Another bail-out call for Dirk. This, IMO, is the #1 thing wrong with the NBA. It's just so blatant.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG Dirk is getting all the calls, He went over the top for a rebound, AD plays good D, Dirk FLops 20 minutes later AD gets called for a foul. Terrible officiating.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pike w/ Rambis glasses would look like a member of Weezer.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Pike would look like a member of Weezer.


Hmm, PIke as Rivers Cuomo. I like it. I wonder if he can sing...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> That T was alot more manly than the below the belt punch.


Are you implying that the below the belt punch wasn't manly?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

What I hate the most is that we dont get any calls even when playing at home. No respect whatsover. 

:sour:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, Deng was all by himself for the J if Noce would have just passed out of that freakin triple team.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> What I hate the most is that we dont get any calls even when playing at home. No respect whatsover.
> 
> :sour:


Maybe if the Bulls could field a team better than 4-14 then they might get some calls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Finley is killin us.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Pike w/ Rambis glasses would look like a member of Weezer.


Weird, I was thinking the same thing. 

If Pike did that, he'd be my new favorite player.

(Big Pinkerton fan).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

41-40 Dallas.

Deng to Eddy. Eddy posts up spins hook. GOOD

Armstrong dribbles left wing. to Nowitzki. Jumper MISS

Duhon brings it up. to Nocioni. pass to Deng cutting middle. OOB on Dirk.

on top Duhon. Armstrong steals. Alan Henderson jumper. GOOD.

Duhon brings it up. to Pike right wing.inside Nocioni. fadeaways MISS

Daniels for THREE. MISS

Duhon to Deng driving baseline. GOOD and 1!

Deng's first points. MISS the FT.

Eddy grabs the loose ball.

Duhon sets ups. high screen Eddy. eddy rolls. Duhon layup GOOD anyways.
The buzzer 3 is good for Finley.


Dampier back in Alan Henderson out.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Duhon has 8 dimes.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

what a shame. Really. The Bulls are playing better. Probably should be up 6-8. Yet game is tied. The Bulls need to get something out of Kirk and Ben in second half to pull this one out. Curry and Deng cant do it alone


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Going just by stats, Eddy is having a huge game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, I never want to see articles or hear about Mark Cuban complaining about the refs ever again...... such bull****.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Finley 3 at the buzzer good. Great Street Ball game going on, as for a basketball Game ehhhh no comment.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Hope we dont fall on the third like many other games....


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Wow, Deng was all by himself for the J if Noce would have just passed out of that freakin triple team.


Seriously, Nocioni makes Fizer look like John Stockton.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

46-46 tied. Curry doing well. Curry should take it to Dampier and his 3 fouls.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Hope we dont fall on the third like many other games....


Everyone's thinking the same thing.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I am finally seeing a little bit of hope for this season. 

But we can't come out and have a bad 3rd qtr or choke at the end of the game.

Keep up the intensity and keep attacking.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This third quarter will determine this game. I have no idea what team we will see.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

more teasing


MAKE NO TRADES!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe if the Bulls could field a team better than 4-14 then they might get some calls.


Or maybe the Bulls would be about 6-12 if the refs weren't being biased. 9-9 if we could control TOs and hit FTs down the stretch.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> Or maybe the Bulls would be about 6-12 if the refs weren't being biased. 9-9 if we could control TOs and hit FTs down the stretch.


But they aren't. The Bulls are 4-12. Thats the bottom line. And until they start to win, expect questionable calls to go against the Bulls.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously, Nocioni makes Fizer look like John Stockton.


You haven't watched Fizer play enough. Curry passes more than Fizer ever did.

Although Fizer did start passing the ball once in awhile his last season on the Bulls.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> Or maybe the Bulls would be about 6-12 if the refs weren't being biased. 9-9 if we could control TOs and hit FTs down the stretch.


But they aren't. The Bulls are 4-12. Thats the bottom line. And until they start to win, expect questionable calls to go against the Bulls.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Keys for the second half:

1. Keep Curry active and scoring, and play tough D.
2. get Ben Gordon more involved.
3. KH needs to get hot.
4. Dont let Duhon shoot.
5. Play Chandler 2 straight quarters.
6. Keep noci on a leash.

everyone agree?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> But they aren't. The Bulls are 4-12. Thats the bottom line. And until they start to win, expect questionable calls to go against the Bulls.


So you're saying Star treatment is "correct" in terms of the rules of the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

there are some pretty bad refs in the league, Iv seen so far some huge bad calls


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Deng is really sloppy with the ball tonight.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

small backcourt leads to easy bucket for Dampier


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I hate Dirk and refs. What about putting them on a most wanted list ?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh my God, the refs called hinrich's 3 a 2... and it was a 3....

THESE REFS R FREAKIN HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I can't remember her name, but I think the shorter of the two women refs is the best at being non-biased. Can't say I remember seing the other one this year... there are still two, right?

I always hope that she refs the Bulls games.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Another bail out for DIrk, Officiating is ridicoulos.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nowitzki is loading us with fouls...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Terry in. get ready for unneccessary dribbling. to Howard. Howard three. GOOD

foul on Terry.

Hinrich in the wing. to AD jumphook GOOD

Curry knocks the ball. pass to Hinrich. Hinrich on the line. GOOD (WAS A THREE ON THE VIDEO.

Finley in the lane shot. GOOD

Duhon brings it across. to Hinrich. back to Duhon. to AD outside. to Luol in the corner. THREE> MISS

Finley long 2. MISS

Hinrich boards. to Duhon. Hinrich steps out of bounds.

Luol inside to Eddy. Eddy posts up jump hook GOOD. he looks like he has some fire inside.

AD fouls Dirk.

Dirk misses FT1 makes the second 

52 all

Duhon brings it across. scoops MISS

Eddy rebounds puts it back in GOOD!! Eddy using that big butt to push Dirk back to get the board.

Inside to Dampier. foul on Deng.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Damn no call, underneath..... when Curry went up in the paint..!

if it was Dirk ...."whistle" foul on bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll tell you, I don't think I've seen Eddy look as active ever as he has been of late. He just seems to have so much more hustle now. It's great to see, assuming he isn't out of here soon.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> I can't remember her name, but I think the shorter of the two women refs is the best at being non-biased. Can't say I remember seing the other one this year... there are still two, right?
> 
> I always hope that she refs the Bulls games.


Violet Palmer?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Eddy with a nice pass out of the double team! Way to go big fella! We're going to need either Kirk or BG to step up at some point, though, I would figure. 

Beautiful layup +1 right now by Deng. He brought it tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon around the screen gives to Deng. up and under GOOD!

Terry shot MISS. rebound howard for the putback

Eddy 1 on 1 with Dampier. pass out to Duhon. Duhon drives GOOD

delay of game Chicago 

58-55 Chicago so far so good.

Finley jumper. MISS. Hinrich boards. pass to Deng. drives draws contact GOOD and 1!. Dampier 4th foul.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Deng is so opportunistic in his scoring. He scores like a 10 yr vet sometime, even if he looks a bit mechanical doing it


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

someone explain why a team with a bad record is enough justification for ref's to call a horrible game?


that's like justifying the reason cops pull over people just cause they black


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> 
> 
> Violet Palmer?


You are correct 

I think I know every team's rotation in the league, but I can never remember any of the ref's names. Can regonize all of them by face though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng makes the FT

61-55 Bulls

Terry dribbles 100x to Finley. jumper MISS.

Duhon brings it. Hinrich crossover runner in the lane GOOD!

Terry 100x dribbling. jumper GOOD

Duhon to Hinrich pass to Duhon. Duhon to Deng. to Duhon. Hinrich in the corner MISS. Bulls board

Howard to Finley. posts up Duhon. 

Duhon brings it up. to Hinrich. drives dishes to AD. foul on Dirk as AD tried dunking it. wow AD showing some springs.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

deng is heating up!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's easy. Donnie Boyce and Sherell Ford.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Damn, duhon with nine rebounds, nice game all around so far.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I have counted at least six shots that have rattled in and out for the mavericks today.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're saying Star treatment is "correct" in terms of the rules of the game.


Please.

The Bulls benefited from the Jordan/Pippen era.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> someone explain why a team with a bad record is enough justification for ref's to call a horrible game?
> 
> 
> that's like justifying the reason cops pull over people just cause they black


I am saying questionable calls will continue to go against the Bulls until they start winning.

Lest we forget the Bulls received questionable calls during the 90's.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Please.
> ...


You can do better than that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD splits FT's

Terry across a screen jumper MISS. Howard miss. Finley MISS

24 sec violation.

Nowitzki long three. MISS

Duhon long pass across the baseline to Deng. Deng drives pass to Eddy. traveling called on Eddy.

Nowitzki runner MISS.

Deng pulls up. gives to Hinrich. bad pass Hinrich. wanted inside to Eddy.

foul on AD. Tyson in. 

Dallas OOB. Bulls ball. Duhon brings it up. pass to Deng.
to Hinrich. Eddy dribbles off his foot. Nowitzki three. (even though he was on the line) MISS

Deng nice hesitation move. layup GOOD on Dirk. Red can't stop talking about the officials.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Luol Deng = Good


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Please.
> ...


I never thought that it was "right" then either.

I understand that it happens, as we all do who are complaining. Should the game be called as fairly as possible no matter who the players are.

This is just one reason that the NBA has been declining. I know so many old NBA fans who now only watch college basketball, and won't ever turn on a game to watch any teams play.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> 
> 
> You can do better than that.


Oh.

So it was ok for the Bulls to receive questionable calls then?

But now that the Bulls are no longer on top, its incorrect?

Is it fair? No. But its how the NBA has been for quite some time. Veterans get calls over rookies. Winning team gets calls over losing teams.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> I am saying questionable calls will continue to go against the Bulls until they start winning.
> ...


Sure, but does that make it right?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure, but does that make it right?


Read above.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who are today's officials?:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

On a sidenote, the Bulls are outscoring the Mavs in the 3rd quarter. No 3rd quarter meltdown thus far.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring gordon´s energy!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Read above.


I did, obviously, as I've been here all night. 

Calling the game straight is right. Doing otherwise is wrong. Any other position is untenable, IMHO.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Like they were just saying, chandler has really improved his shot the last month or so. He just nailed another 15 foot jumper, nice to see.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh.
> ...


If you'd read, I never said I thought it was right then either.

This is why a lot of TOs by Curry are so frustrating. Shaq can back down his defender 10 feet with no call. Curry backs his opponent a couple of feet and he gets called with the offensive foul.

I've never liked preferential treatment. It inflates egos, for one, and when it is a deciding factor in a game, it's terrible for the losing team feeling as though they should have won.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are playing good D and even though Dallas is getting the second chance points they aren't converting.

Red. is. SENILE.

Dallas will shoot the technical (defensive 3 secs)

Calvin Booth. jumper GOOD

Hinrich to Gordon. hold on Shawn Bradley. (4th team foul for Dallas)

inbounds left side Deng. Tyson 15 foot jumper GOOD.

downlow.Daniels posts up. MISS Tyson. boards. Nocioni tries the same jumper MISS

Armstrong carried traveling violation Bulls ball.

Nocioni to Hinrich inbounds. to Gordon. looks for Deng. fakes. spins. to Gordon for three.

double foul. Bradley and Tyson. Bradley upset.

Nocioni guarding Bradley. Bradley wants the ball. Tyson boards. Gordon around a screen. Nocioni. loses the ball. Armstrong drives MISS. Tyson boards. pass out to Deng. Deng 15 footer. MISS.

Calvin Booth grabbed by hinrich. will shoot two.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice help D and board by Tyson. I think AD has been playing too much and Tyson too little tonight, but Dirk is 2-from the field, so maybe it's justified. I thought Tyson looked ok when he was guarding Dirk as well, notwithstanding all those bail-out calls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich dribbles out the clock.

to Gordon. jumper on the left wing. GOOD!

OMG> Finley another buzzer three. unbelievable

70-65 Bulls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

another three for finley by the end....WE HAVE TO STOP THAT!!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Red. is. SENILE.


It has really become a task having to listen to him clear his throat and babble about obscure fouls that were last called in the 50's.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> I am saying questionable calls will continue to go against the Bulls until they start winning.
> ...




and i'm asking WHY...that's not right no matter whose benefiting...

i don't get that concept in the nba...


that's like me being a salesman and giving great customer service cause i know you have alot of money...i know that happens...but it's just not right...

where's the equality...and to stand by this nonsense is ridiculous


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.

Am I supporting it? Do you really think I want to see the Bulls get calls against them?

All I did was explain why the calls go against us.

Plain and simple.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL.
> ...


We're all questioning the merits of this behavior, not WHY it is happening.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy Curry in. Luol Deng out.

Nocioni jumper GOOD

Hinrich THREE GOOD

Hinrich Three MISS 

Finley layup GOOD

Deng THREE MISS

Dirk jumper GOOD

Nocioni foul.

Gordon THREE MISS

Nocioni fouls Nowitzki shooting.

75-69.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like we're starting to play a little too perimeter, and with a 7-pt lead. I hope that trend doesn't continue.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

BTW, isn't there a game going on?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> BTW, isn't there a game going on?


There might be......

I cannot watch the game. Cheap *** cable provided by MU.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL.
> ...


If players complain, they get fined. Mark Cuban is at the game and he complains all the time. He even has a team of analysts watching the refs.:dead:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Dore says Dirk is talking smack to Noce and is upset with him. This may be one of the things I like more about Nocioni. He seems to get in the head of each and every person he defends. Maybe it'll cause Dirk to blow up, but I'd say overall it's nice to have the player you're guarding worried about what you're doing more than their own game.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes the Bulls went up by 10. Now here comes the immaturity.. everyone taking quick and long jumpers. Mavs score 2 quick baskets.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Dore says Dirk is talking smack to Noce and is upset with him. This may be one of the things I like more about Nocioni. He seems to get in the head of each and every person he defends. Maybe it'll cause Dirk to blow up, but I'd say overall it's nice to have the player you're guarding worried about what you're doing more than their own game.


Can those guys even speak to each other? I can only imagine the conversation.......


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Can those guys even speak to each other? I can only imagine the conversation.......


LOL, maybe they should have translators run up and down the floor with them. 

I tend to think the whole Andres' English ability thing is a bit inaccurate. I mean, I'm sure it's not great. If he didn't speak at all, I don't know how he talks to the refs so much.

Back to the game, what a sweet pass by Kirk to Eddy! I don't want to hear that he can't feed the post.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Whichever team can get a defensive stop is going to win this game. I'm very afraid right now....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ahh red. "el caballo, he gawn"

Dirk hits both FT's 6-0 run Dallas.

Hinrich dribbles. to Gordon. to Curry downlow. out to Hinrich. to nocioni. loses it. Hinrich recovers shot MISS

Dirk layup good. 8-0 run

Hinrich 3 GOOD!

78-73

Nowitzki downlow to a cutting Howard drops it in. GOOD.

holding foul Calvin Booth. first team foul.

Hinrich to Gordon Gordon drives in traffic lost it.

Finley 3 way off. Josh Howard oreb layup GOOD.

Calvin Booth called for another 2 team fouls.

Hinrich 3. MISS Nocioni Orebs.

to Hinrich. Hinrich HARD SHARP PASS to Curry CURRY lays it in.

Josh howard baseline jumper GOOD.

Downlow Eddy.cross to Gordon. to Nocioni Jumper GOOD!.

Nowiztki. fadeway jumper over Tyson MISS

Hinrich drives to Tyson pass to Eddy. low bad pass TO Tyson.

goaltending Nocioni. Finley gets the basket.

82-81 timeout chicago


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Can those guys even speak to each other? I can only imagine the conversation.......


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are out of timeouts


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Finley + Nowitzki + Refs = Mavs win


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring deng back!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we are out of timeouts


That is poor coaching, i mean come on there is still over five minutes left.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> bring deng back!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

OMG, ugliest fast break in the history of basketball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni to Gordon penetrates dumps to Tyson. OOB Tyson. that's another turnover Tyson. :naughty:

Finley jumper GOOD. :uhoh:

Gordon drives baseline up and under GOOD.

83-84 Bulls.

dirk to Daniels. Tysons strips. Nocioni dribbles behind the back pass to Tyson. Tyson scores and 1!

that behind the back was ugly but still good

Tyson makes good on the FT.

Daniels to Nowitzki. jumper up and foul on Tyson. WOW. another foul Dirk draws. that was ticky-tack.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

LMFAO...you gotta love nocioni...


he's a walking heart attack


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Whoa! That's the crazies crap I've ever seen. Noce goes fulll court on a 1-2 break, doesn't slow up, for some reason wraps the ball behind his back, probably travels, and then bails and sort of gingerly hands it off to Tyson who somehow manages to hit a layup and draw a foul. Unreal.

Then, bailout call #459 for Dirk.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Stupid foul curry!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirk fadeaway MISS

Gordon drives dish to Deng. Deng lays it up. blocked by Dampier.

Dirk jumper MISS. Dampier oreb layup NO
Tyson boards AND pickups Kirk on the floor


Gordon for three. GOOD

Daniels dribbles pass to Howard.

howard drives scores and a foul. foul on Eddy.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

score?


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

89-90 bulls
i have a feeling you guys are going to let another game go


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Apparantly we weren't out of timeouts due to poor coaching or any other reason, b/c we just took one with just over a minute left.

We're up by one.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> score?


90-89 us with 1:10 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Howard to shoot ther FT. GOOD

90-87 Bulls

Gordon brings it up. to Hinrich. downlow to Tyson. Tyson another turnover. :naughty:

Daniels to Finley to Dirk downlow faces up Tyson. drives layup MISS Dampier orebs layup. GOOD.

Hinrich jumper MISS. Tyson taps the oreb to Deng. Daniels fouls. We are in the bonus.

2 minutes left.

Hinrich. pass to Eddy. Eddy bobbles it. Tyson grabs it. back to Kirk. Eddy loses the pass never saw it.

Howard gets called for the offensive foul

Eddy drives layup MISS. Daniels steals.

to Dirk. Dirk faces up Tyson. Dirk misses the fadeaway.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

We have to stop giving up 2nd chance points


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Eddy trying to give the game away!?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What a huge win this could be for us.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Eddy trying to give the game away!?


Yeah, both our young bits suffer from horriblybadawarenessitis, unfortunately.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> What a huge win this could be for us.


You just jinxed us into losing.

Thanks a lot.

:grinning:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Did gordon get blocked or did he just lose it?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need a score now!!


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

blocked


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

eddy is a ****in idiot!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

What is going on with that foul? that doesn't make any sense. Weird. Did he think we were down?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> We have to stop giving up 2nd chance points


Dampier is one of the best with Offensive rebounds.

We have to take care of the ball. we are getting the second chances but the big guys can't take care of the ball downlow.

Ben gets blocked.

Dirk downlow. Tyson guards him. no call. yay!

Hinrich dribbling. baseline jumper Eddy. Short. Tyson boards. 

Eddy tries to steal the ball from Finley. Finley goes to the line. that was dumb.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> You just jinxed us into losing.
> ...


What a big loss this could be for us


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry just traded himself


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Shiz. Finley makes both. Dallas up 1.

91-90 Dallas leads. Eddy that was dumb x 100


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I predict the game ends on either a turnover or a Nocioni offensive foul! 

**crosses fingers**

****...this game should have been ours.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what heart breaker


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Bulsl choked away this game. Countless turnovers in the end. Hopefully the can win it @ the buzzer.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

What and idiotic play by curry.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

91-90 mavs 
16 seconds left 
bulls possesion.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Ben will make the winning bucket.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> What a big loss this could be for us


I hope that works...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

GORDON! Clutch baby.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BEN GORDON!!! NAILS A 3 PTER TO GIVE THE BULLS A LEAD!!!

I LOVE YOU BENNY DA BULL!!!!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

HOLY FECAL MATTER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*BEN HURRRRRR FOR 3333333 GOOOD!!!!!!! AHHHH damn that was cool.*


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The refs screwed us over. That was out on Howard..... and they saved Dallas's *** by saying it CHandler tapped it.


BULL****!!! WE NEED A HUGE DEFENSIVE STOP HERE TO MAKE UP FOR THE ****IN REFS!!!


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Box the intercourse out....fecal matter...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG ANOTHER TERRIBLE CALL BY THE REFS!!! Daniels clearly lost the ball!!! Argh no respect in this league. Its Crazy, if we lose this game no doubt the refs are to blame, dont forget the blown 3 pointer waved off by the refs!


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

93-92 but 7 sec left and mavs ball...we lost...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Finley hits.

Some chokejob. 

How can we give up that F'N rebound?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

refs killing us, we need to rebound!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Refs blow more than usual.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

finley nails the shot


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles should've made a defensive change.... Ben Gordon can't guard Michael Finley!

Damn.... thse ****in refs screw us over!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't believe this. the refs have screwed us over so bad. I mean REALLY bad.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Terrible ref job, just plain terrible.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

come on Ben -- this is all you.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE REFS SCREWED US

THEY SHOULD HAVE GIVEN IT TO DIRK, HE CANT HIT ANYTHING


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

hopefully the mavs try to stop like Gordon from getting the ball and leave Eddy open down low


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I can't think of anyone who deserves to hit a last second shot more than us right now. It's ridiculous. If we lose here, it is ONLY due to the horrible, horrible officiating tonight.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Finley hits.
> 
> Some chokejob.
> ...


This was more the refs fault and curry's fault for that retarded foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng to inbound. to Kirk. Kirk jumper MISS.

BOO.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This breaks my heart  

Worst loss of the season.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

iA WTH'[qj4 wg0JEW YGB[HAQEKGB ASDRG AQWY4G


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Maybe the fact that everyone on our team has at least 6 turnovers has something to do with the score being this close? Imagine our lead if we could just take care of the ball.........


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

:heart:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

****ing **** !


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon should've taken the last shot.....


It's such bull**** though. Refs should never have such a huge impact on the game like that.

That was ****in bull****!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ouch. that one hurt.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> I can't think of anyone who deserves to hit a last second shot more than us right now. It's ridiculous. If we lose here, it is ONLY due to the horrible, horrible officiating tonight.


Not the 24 turnovers?


They didn't contribute in any way?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I gotta really disagree with the decision to draw up the final play for Kirk the way he was shooting tonight. That ball should go to Ben or Deng.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Man, I love NBA officiating.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh yea, I should add that Tyson didn't box out on that Dirk miss!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

[email protected] BullSh!t, iam sorry for language but this is so frustrating! The refs really and i mean really screwed us over!. How could they have not called an earlier 3 pointer by Hinrich a two pointer. How could they have just rolled open the red carpet for Dirk. Iam so pissed right now. There should be no excuses, this was a hard played game by both sides but its pretty damn obvious who benifited from the refs in this game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this is defenitely a heart breaker loss!!!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Odd coaching call: Put in Eddy as a defensive substitution and then pull him out on the offensive end.

HUH?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> iA WTH'[qj4 wg0JEW YGB[HAQEKGB ASDRG AQWY4G


(transcript of Nocioni/Nowitski conversation)


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> Man, I love NBA officiating.


I love Bulls' coaching. I mean who else would give the final shot to a guy who's been bricking it all night?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Not the 24 turnovers?
> ...


How about the 29 free throws for Dallas versus 12 for the Bulls?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Or hey, how about this other ref mistake.

They called one of Kirk's 3 pters a 2.

We could've used that 1 pt.... thanks Refs.

Seriously, the NBA must do something about this game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

hmmmm, why not go to Ben Gordon on that last shot? It was clear he was a decoy on that play as he ran away from the ball with his back to the ball. They needed to go to Ben there since he can get his shot and get his shot quickly.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> I gotta really disagree with the decision to draw up the final play for Kirk the way he was shooting tonight. That ball should go to Ben or Deng.


That should have been Ben's shot. Kirk was playing mediocre all game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :sigh:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> I gotta really disagree with the decision to draw up the final play for Kirk the way he was shooting tonight. That ball should go to Ben or Deng.


The play was drawn up for Gordon, didn't you see it? Gordon was the first option when he swung around to the top of the key. He was covered, so Hinrich was the 2nd option as the 2nd guy swinging to the top.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Great game Bulls, getting closer...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Mavs fan here. You guys got screwed tonight. you should have won no doubt. There shouldn't be any mavs fan gloating about this win because we basically stole it.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> How about the 29 free throws for Dallas versus 12 for the Bulls?


Thats not in our control.

The 24 TO's were.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Not the 24 turnovers?
> ...


Of course every mistake contributes in some way. Put it this way, though. Had the officiating not been so terrible the whole game, we would have beaten them soundly. Had they just gotten that one last call right on the out of bounds call - one of the most obvious calls I've ever seen blown - we win.

Sure, if we only have 15 turnovers, we win. If we only have 15 turnovers and we had some semblance of decent officiating, we win by 20+.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Ouch, what a heart breaker.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

i really really feel for you guys and that loss. sucks to be you  jk but why did the last shot go to hinrich? hes known to choke.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Damn.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

So maybe Curry shouldn't be in at the end of games.... HE'S ****ING STUPID!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon had a better chance of making it from half court then Hinrich did there.

BTW, why did we bring Eddy in for rebounding, and take him out on offense?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

heartbreaker! We should have had this game!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> The play was drawn up for Gordon, didn't you see it? Gordon was the first option when he swung around to the top of the key. He was covered, so Hinrich was the 2nd option as the 2nd guy swinging to the top.


Nah, it wasn't. I've seen that play a number of times. Almost invariably, the first guy to swing around is meant to get attention and it's the guy who follows through second who actually gets the ball.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course every mistake contributes in some way. Put it this way, though. Had the officiating not been so terrible the whole game, we would have beaten them soundly. Had they just gotten that one last call right on the out of bounds call - one of the most obvious calls I've ever seen blown - we win.
> ...


I know.

But we cannot control officiating.

However, the 24 TO's were in our control.

Tyson not boxing out was in our control(assuming the original poster was correct in this).

You can point to officiating if you want. But the point is, we should have won in spite of the bad calls, had we taken better care of the ball.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

yah, curry really did fall apart at the end of that game.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>P33r~</b>!
> i really really feel for you guys and that loss. sucks to be you  jk but why did the last shot go to hinrich? hes known to choke.


Hinrich had a good look at the ball, But even if ben was triple teamed you still gotta give the ball to guy, he could have gotten fouled, hes a 80% free throw shooter. Sigh so terrible. iam just out of words. And where is Norm Van Lier?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> hmmmm, why not go to Ben Gordon on that last shot? It was clear he was a decoy on that play as he ran away from the ball with his back to the ball. They needed to go to Ben there since he can get his shot and get his shot quickly.


I disagree, looked to me that Ben was the first option as he was the first to run around the screen. He was covered enough, so they hit Hinrich on the second run off the screen. Shouldn't have mattered though. What a bull**** end to this game. Horrible officiating the whole way through. Nowitzki got garbage calls all the way through. Finley hit not 1 ,not 2, but 3 buzzer beating shots this game, to go along with those 2 free throws that should've never happened b/c of Eddy's incompetence (too bad that soured Eddy's solid game otherwise). This is the 3rd Bulls heartbreaker at the UC this year. I really don't understand how we never pull out these games. I really don't. It's sick.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Mavs fan here. You guys got screwed tonight. you should have won no doubt. There shouldn't be any mavs fan gloating about this win because we basically stole it.


_thank you!_

the mavs announcers said as much.

plus, your team has really, really ugly uniforms. 








turnovers AND officiating screwed the bulls tonight, how about that. 

:sour:


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Curry also handed those guys the victory. where the hell's his damn head at? Fouling when we're over the limit and ahead by two???!!

*******.

And how many passes did Chandler screw up. These guys are still children in a man's world.

:sigh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I am very upset. Yes we shot ourselves in the foot with a couple bad possessions downlow. We had second chance opportunities but we didn't convert. Tyson turnovers really hurt us. Eddy's foul was crazy dumb. Howard had the ball and he knocked it out. just seeing that replay again : OMG that ref was RIGHT THERE. 

That play Skiles ran for Gordon was fantastic and Gordon has ice water in his veins. Too bad they didn't go to him again. Kirk should have thrown the inbounds pass. to Deng or Gordon.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Great loss. I don't care if we lose 50 this year, as long as we play every single one like that.

BTW, it would have either been a foul or out on the Bulls. Refs at least gave us a chance by not fouling out Tyson. Besides, how do we not box out on a FT? We lost this game ourselves, not the refs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> I know.
> ...


Its hard to win when this stat is present

Nowitzki 19 free throws,
Bulls 12 thats just BS.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

hinrich needs to hit that shot.

finley would have. 

gordon would have.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Refs didnt help us, but our countless turnovers down the stretch doomed us. It was simple embarrassing watching us fumble and throw the ball away like a bunch of kids.

you people are truely sad if you are going to find a way to knock Skiles for drawing up the play for hinrich. Hinrich was open at the top of the arc and had a good look (before he drove into 2 mavs players). WHen you get an open look @ the end of the game w/ 3 seconds left you should be thrilled.

Disappointing game all-around.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

we were robbed.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I've no words to describe how unclutch Hinrich is. This guy never makes a big shot in the final minute of a game. NEVER! He was a big reason why we lost so many close games last season. Heck, just a couple of games ago against the Sixers, he turned the ball over in the final seconds. He's just not clutch. I would've preferred anybody but him taking that final shot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Reasons why we lost (w/o including the refs):

Turnovers from the big guys... the guards got it to them towards the end.... and they had stone hands... both Curry and Chandler fumbled the ball away.

Curry's ******* foul

Tyson Chandler not boxing out after Dirk's miss

Skiles not taking out Ben Gordon and letting him guard Finley... which as you see, hurt us.



And for a positive note... I think Chandler had a hell of a game defensively. If you look at what he did against Garnett a couple nights ago... and what he did against Dirk today. It's amazing. He is making an impact defensively against these stars.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> _thank you!_
> ...


HEY HEY. those were are alternate uniforms. They arent good tho. But they arent that bad lol.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

If Hinrich would limit himself to 7 or 8 FG attempts per game, the Bulls could go .500 for the remainder of the season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great game by the Bulls. Even though it was a loss, still incredibly encouraging. The team is still coming together. I would still give end of game shots to Gordon or Deng, because I feel they can make them.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I guess its easier to blame the loss on the refs than it is to look at the 5 to's committed EACH by Chandler, Curry, and Gordon.

The refs didn't help us. But had we taken care of the ball, this would be moot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Great game by the Bulls. Even though it was a loss, still incredibly encouraging. The team is still coming together. I would still give end of game shots to Gordon or Deng, because I feel they can make them.


I agree! Gordon or Deng should have the final shot. I am guessing that both of them were covered. 3.2 seconds is not a lot of time. Hinrich had a shot and we missed a tap. 

I am hoping they dont get down on themselves. 

We are putting it together. Too bad we could not pull this one out.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Michael Finley and the Dallas Mavericks continue to own his hometown team.
> 
> Finley, who scored 27 points, nailed a go-ahead jumper with 3.2 seconds left as the Mavericks beat the Chicago Bulls for a 13th straight meeting, 94-93.
> 
> ...



so wrong. on so many levels.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree! Gordon or Deng should have the final shot. I am guessing that both of them were covered. 3.2 seconds is not a lot of time. Hinrich had a shot and we missed a tap.
> ...


Gordon sure was covered. Deng, however, was the one throwing the pass in bounds, so he wasn't going to get the shot.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

After this last 4/5 games, do you think the Bulls can make a run at the Playoffs?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Didn't see it...but it sounds like one to learn from: When you're up...don't give the other team a chance to steal it or give the refs a chance to give it away.

I think other teams may have learned a lesson from these two games though.

Keep bouncin' Bullies.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

No.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't like when wing players (i.e. Deng) inbound the ball in that situation. If you're worried about getting it in, you put Davis into the game to inbound the ball and then have Curry or Chandler, set a down screen freeing one of the 3 perimeter players. I just don't like seeing only two options for a last shot, because it's just so little time. I would never trust the inbound to Chandler or Curry, but a vet like AD, I would.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I just watched that ending, the Finley foul was ludicrous, should not of been called, he initiated the contact, the missed free throw happened on the other side of the rim, hinrich and curry were both on Dampier but they did not move towards the ball, chandler had to box out on the other side of the rim, not as easy when the other guy is quicker, all curry had to do is move closer to the rim. Not sure that was all chandler's fault.

I did not like all the TO's down the stretch but chandler and Curry, no spacing when they got down low, they brought the ball to their waste and it was over, I wish chandler could of made the bucket after curry's miss, not sure if he got pushed in the back. Bulls did not have any free throws down the stretch, no penalty situation that was terrible.

Hinrich was open when he first got the pass, but dribbled into traffic and to me it was a forced shot, he should of shot as soon as he got it. 

What can you say, bulls could of won that game, but just could not make the one extra bucket. Gordon's shot was clutch over Dirk, I am surprised that Dirk took so many jumpers with chandler right in his face, he drove once but did not get the bucket. 

The one thing that impressed me the most is that the bulls did not allow any transition buckets down the stretch, there were no fast breaks because the bulls always got back on defense. Deng and chandler were hustling back, now that was good to see, just need a little more O and maybe we can see something this year. 

Need to cut down on the TO's 22 to 14 just does not cut it. 

It was good that they played tough, let's see how they do against memphis on the road, and if they keep this good play up, they should win the milwaukee game.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The Bulls controlled this game from start to finish. Well.. at least until the last 20 seconds or so.

Gordon's shot was amazing. He was woofing all the way down the court (in Dirk's direction).. .which for Gentle Ben was very nice to see.

I would like to see this type of effort every night (minus some TO's and dumb mistakes).... Sadly, counting on so many young players just means inconsistency.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Court savy...basketball IQ...poise...execution of fundamentals...etc

Can't win big games without 'em.

You can pile up all the statistics you want during the game. But if you don't execute your responsibilities and maintain an awareness of the situation down the stretch you will lose.

That's what happened tonight. Despite poor officiating the Bulls still have themselves to blame for this loss. Catch the ball...box out on free throws...know the score and the situation in the final minute...make your free throws...take care of the ball on each possession. Do those things and you'll win more games than you lose.

There's no excuse for losing tonight's game that's acceptable.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The other thing that I did not like is that when the bulls were up ten on Hinrich's three, the next two possessions the bulls took two quick threes, now that was not cool, both were missed and the mavs cut it to six very quickly.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe the bulls can learn from this loss. Its a tough hard loss, but it also shows that the bulls arent gonna be pushovers and can compete with elite teams.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Why wasnt Nocioni inbounding the ball? That would have freed up Deng.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame.

Tyson at the end fouled Howard but instead of the ref calling the foul, he called possession Mavs. 

wait 30 seconds.

Curry's excuse was that he didn't know the time and the score on that bonehead foul. He also says no moral victories. 



> It's not encouraging or discouraging. For me it's a bad loss. We made mistakes that are not NBA winning type things you can do to win a game in the end. It magnifies on a non rebound on a free throw or the play gets magnified when we fumble the ball so much
> 
> And still Ben hit a big shot. We executed the play perfectly. We executed at the end. Kirk came off wide open and you know they jumped him really quick. There were alot of reasons why we should have won the game and a couple glaring reasons we shouldn't. One player shot more FT's than our entire team.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> 
> I did not like all the TO's down the stretch but chandler and Curry, no spacing when they got down low, they brought the ball to their waste and it was over, I wish chandler could of made the bucket after curry's miss, not sure if he got pushed in the back. Bulls did not have any free throws down the stretch, no penalty situation that was terrible.


With the exception of a great feed from Gordon that Chandler dropped like a hot rock, the guards didn't do a great job of getting the ball to the bigs in good places, plus they threw a lot of really low, hard bounce passes. Those are hard for 7-footers to corral, I think.

And yes, Dampier fouled Chandler. It pisses me off -- after how many hundreds of ticky-tack fouls the last three years Tyson's gotten for not having his arms literally straight above his head, he can't get a call when a guy comes down on him with twin hammers. Just disgusting.



> Hinrich was open when he first got the pass, but dribbled into traffic and to me it was a forced shot, he should of shot as soon as he got it.


I still say Hinrich has some mechanical issues with his shot. No matter what, he just isn't a good shooter when you close out on him. If he's wide open, fine. But his percentage just stinks when he's under duress. He has to realize that and so does Skiles. Gordon needs to be the guy who takes all our last-second shots.



> What can you say, bulls could of won that game, but just could not make the one extra bucket. Gordon's shot was clutch over Dirk, I am surprised that Dirk took so many jumpers with chandler right in his face, he drove once but did not get the bucket.


Chandler did a passable job on Dirk, but I think Dirk is a little banged up or starting to come down with Olympicitis.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

These so called All stars have found the magic button of the referees.

4-18 FG
13-19 FT's


Give me a break Nowitzki.Those fouls (40% of them) were outrageous and that's why the NBA is losing more and more fans.

Obn the other hand it could be payback time for the Jordan rules


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dirk would have made most of his FT's on most nights. tonight was a bit strange


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This was a fun game to watch... and I feel we have a team that can compete on most nights, at least at home.

The mistakes tonight are what's to be expected from such a young team, IMO.

If they keep this squad together, they will play in many more close games like this and eventually grow into a solid NBA team, IMO.

I just hope they can keep the team together. I like what we have.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

I just got home from chicago. I went to the games tonight and that call was BS, Curry is dumb, Hinrich is not clutch, Finley is a *******, and Gordon is a pimp. Not much more can be said. So damn frustrating.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blame the refs if it makes you feel better. But we lost the game when in the 4th quarter early when we had 4 straight possessions without a shot. 4 straight t/o. 

veteran teams find ways to win games from younger teams. We are not a veteran team. 

But I am encouraged by out play. This team is really getting my attention.


----------

